# القرحة الصلبة او الزهريه



## اني بل (24 سبتمبر 2009)

تسمى أيضا القرحة الزهرية، حيث أنها تعتبر الصورة الأولية للإصابة بمرض الزهري Primary Syphilis. و هي مرض بكتيري معدي شديد العدوى ينتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي. و البكتريا المسببة له تسمى اللولبية الشاحبة Treponema Pallidum. و يعتبر المرض أكثر إصابة في سن 15 – 25 عاما.







فترة الحضانة
و هي الفترة ما بين الإصابة بالبكتريا و ظهور أعراض المرض. و تتراوح بين 10 أيام إلى 3 شهور. لكن في أغلب الحالات يظهر المرض خلال 2 – 3 أسابيع بعد الإصابة بالبكتيريا.

الأعراض





تصيب القرحة الصلبة الأعضاء التناسلية للسيدات و الرجال. و قد تظهر أيضا في أماكن أخرى من الجسم مثل الفم، اللسان، الشفاة، أصابع اليد، الثدي.


و يمكن اكتشافها بسهولة إذا كانت الإصابة في القضيب حيث تكون واضحة. على عكس صعوبة اكتشافها إذا كانت الإصابة في الشفرتين، عنق الرحم، منطقة الشرج، أو الفم ( في حالات الجنس الفموي) حيث أنها تكون غير مؤلمة و لا يمكن رؤيتها بسهولة.

و تظهر القرحة الصلبة على هيئة قرحة لها المميزات الآتية:






* تظهر كجزء عميق له حواف ( جوانب ) حادة، منتظمة الشكل و مرتفعة قليلا عن سطح الجلد.

* غير مؤلمة.

* عادة تكون قرحة واحدة فقط.

* قاعدة القرحة نظيفة أي لا تحتوى على أي إفرازات لها لون محدد.

* قد يصاحبها تورم في الغدد الليمفاوية التابعة لمكان الإصابة.






تعتبر هذه هي الصورة الكلاسيكية النموذجية للقرحة الصلبة. و مع ذلك ففي بعض الحالات قد يختلف قليلا شكل القرحة عن هذه الصورة المعتادة. لذلك يجب سرعة التوجه إلى الطبيب دون تردد عند ظهور أي قرحة في الأعضاء التناسلية

وتتشابه القرحة الزهرية Chancre مع القرحة الآكلة Chancroid ، و لكن يمكن التفرقة بينهم. فالقرحة الزهرية تكون قاعدة القرحة صلبة لذلك يطلق عليها القرحة الصلبة Hard Chancre، على عكس القرحة الآكلة التي تكون قاعدة القرحة لينة و طرية لذلك تسمى بالقرحة اللينة Soft Chancre.










العلاج
يتم الشفاء من القرحة الصلبة تلقائيا حتى بدون علاج خلال 3 – 6 أسابيع. و إذا لم يتم العلاج في هذه المرحلة فان 30% تقريبا من المصابين تصبح الإصابة مزمنة. لذلك يجب عدم التهاون في العلاج.

قبل العلاج
يجب قبل البدء في العلاج التأكيد على الآتي:

يجب علاج الزوج و الزوجة معا و ليس أحداهما فقط دون الآخر.

يجب التوقف نهائيا عن الاتصال الجنسي حتى يتم الشفاء تماما.

أحيانا بعد علاج القرحة تترك أثرها علامة أو ندبة صغيرة جدا ، فلا داعي للقلق إذ حدث ذلك.

طرق العلاج

يتم استخدام المضادات الحيوية مثل البنسلين Penicillin ، الدوكسيسيكلين Doxycycline، أو التتراسيكلين Tetracycline ( إذا كان هناك حساسية من البنسلين ).

و إذا كانت السيدة المصابة حامل فيستخدم فقط البنسلين و يمنع تماما التتراسيكلين حيث انه يمثل خطر على الجنين.

في بعض الحالات قد يحدث بعد بضع ساعات من بداية العلاج بعض الأعراض تسمى Jarish-Herxheimer reaction. و تحدث نتيجة رد فعل من جهاز مناعة الجسم ضد المواد الناتجة من قتل البكتريا المسببة للمرض. و تتمثل هذه الأعراض في:
ارتفاع درجة الحرارة.
رعشة.
صداع، غثيان.
شعور عام بالتعب.
ألم بالفاصل و العضلات.
و تختفي هذه الأعراض عادة خلال 24 ساعة بعد ظهورها.

بعد العلاج
يجب المتابعة عن طريق اختبارات الدم بعد 3، 6، 12، 24 شهر من العلاج، للتأكد من القضاء نهائيا على الميكروب و الشفاء 

http://sayed15472.jeeran.com/archive/2009/8/920879.html
​


----------



## اني بل (24 سبتمبر 2009)

القرحة اللينة
تسمى أيضا القرحة الرخوة أو القرحة الآكلة. و هي مرض بكتيري يصيب الجهاز التناسلي، و ينتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي أو التلامس المباشر للمنطقة المصابة. و البكتيريا المسببة له هي Haemophilus ducreyi.

فترة الحضانة:
و هي الفترة ما بين الإصابة بالبكتريا و ظهور أعراض المرض. و تتراوح بين يوم واحد إلى أسبوعين.

الأعراض:
يصيب المرض الأعضاء التناسلية و يبدأ كنتوء على هيئة خراج ( دمل ) صغير (شكل 1) ملتهب و أحمر اللون و ممتلئ بالصديد. ثم يزداد في الحجم حتى يتمزق طاردا الصديد المحتوى عليه إلى الخارج و يصبح قرحة (شكل 2) خلال يوم واحد من ظهوره.






و قد تظهر الإصابة بالمرض في صورة قرحة واحدة فقط أو أكثر من قرحة. ففي 50% تقريبا من الرجال المصابة تظهر قرحة واحدة فقط، على عكس النساء التي تصاب عادة بأربع قرح أو أكثر. و تتميز هذه القرحة بالآتي:






مؤلمة. 
تختلف في الحجم حيث يتراوح حجمها من 3 إلى 50 مم. 
لها حواف ( جوانب ) واضحة لكنها غير منتظمة الشكل و كأنها ممزقة. 
قاعدة هذه القرحة مغطاة بمادة صفراء أو رمادية اللون. 
تنزف بسهولة إذا حكت. 
و تظهر هذه القرحة في الأعضاء التناسلية، ففي الرجال تتواجد في القضيب و كيس الصفن. أما في النساء فتتواجد في الشفرتين، مدخل المهبل، حول فتحة الشرج، الجزء الداخلي من الفخذ. و الشكوى المنتشرة في السيدات المصابة هي وجود ألم أثناء التبول و أثناء العلاقة الجنسية، وجود إفرازات مهبلية، و أحيانا يحدث نزيف من منطقة الشرج. و بالرغم من ذلك فهناك بعض السيدات المصابة لكن لا يوجد لديها أي شكوى نهائيا و يطلق عليها حاملة للمرض Asymptomatic carriers لكن لا يظهر عليها أعراضه.

و تتشابه القرحة الآكلة Chancroid مع القرحة الصلبة الزهرية (Chancre) الناتجة عن مرض الزهري Syphilis، و لكن يمكن التفرقة بينهم. فالقرحة الآكلة تكون قاعدة القرحة لينة و طرية لذلك تسمى بالقرحة اللينة Soft Chancre ، على عكس القرحة الزهرية التي تكون قاعدة القرحة صلبة لذلك يطلق عليها القرحة الصلبة Hard Chancre.






و يحدث بنسبة 50% تقريبا من المصابين بالقرحة اللينة التهاب في الغدد الليمفاوية الإربية Inguinal lymph node الموجودة في منطقة العانة ( الثنية التي بين الفخذ و الجزء السفلى من البطن ). و قد يحدث ذلك في جانب واحد من الغدد الليمفاوية أي الجانب اليمين أو اليسار أو قد يحدث في الجانبين معا. و تكون هذه العقد الليمفاوية مؤلمة و يزداد حجمها تدريجيا ( تتضخم ) حتى تتمزق مؤدية إلى خروج الصديد منها من خلال الجلد.






التشخيص:ليتم التشخيص الذي لا جدل فيه لمرض القرحة اللينة فيجب أخذ عينة من قاعدة القرحة و زرعها. لكنها تحتاج إلى وسط خاص للزراعة فيه و هو غير متاح بسهولة. لذلك يعتمد تشخيص القرحة اللينة على الصورة الإكلينيكية للمرض و وجود تضخم في العقد الليمفاوية، و بعد استبعاد الأسباب الأخرى للقرحة التناسلية مثل الزهري Syphilis ، و الهربس البسيط Herpes Simplex.

و يجب الآخذ في الاعتبار أن القرح التناسلية مثل القرحة اللينة و الزهرية تزيد من خطر الإصابة بفيروس الأيدز HIV ، لذلك يجب القيام باختبار الايدز HIV Test.

العلاج:المضادات الحيوية خاصة الازيثروميسين Azithromycin، السيبروفلوكساسين Ciprofloxacin، الاريثروميسين Erythromycin، أو السيفترايكسون Ceftriaxone.
و تبدأ القرح في التحسن خلال أسبوع من بدء لمضاد الحيوي تاركة مكانها ندبة صغيرة جدا متليفة. و يجب التوجه للطبيب إذا لم يبدأ التحسن بعد أسبوع من العلاج. 
في بعض الحالات يتم تفريغ العقد الليمفاوية والملتهبة و المتضخمة و المحتوية على صديد بواسطة إبرة أو جراحة موضعية بسيطة. 
و يجب التنبيه على المريض أن يتوقف عن العلاقة الجنسية حتى يتم الشفاء تماما.

http://www.sua.org.sa/arabic/patients_info/STD/chancroid.asp​


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للوضوع الهاام والمفيد والمتكامل 

العدرا معاكم​


----------



## +Coptic+ (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع مهم جدا و معلومات رائعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------

